# MEMBERS, ONE OF OUR OWN, N2TORTS NEEDS US NOW!



## wellington (Dec 10, 2016)

your prayers, good wishes, good thoughts and good vibes right now. Smiles and hugs for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GingerLove (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh dear, @N2TORTS , I don't know what happened, but I'm praying for you right now. May God heal you and help you through whatever trial you are facing. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MichaelaW (Dec 10, 2016)

Praying for you!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 10, 2016)

And Godbless !


----------



## saginawhxc (Dec 10, 2016)

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Stuart S. (Dec 10, 2016)

Prayers from Alaska!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2016)

Prayers for you.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 11, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 11, 2016)

@N2TORTS hope all is well. ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 11, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh no!
Sending healing and good vibes your way my friend!


----------



## Carol S (Dec 11, 2016)

I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Killerrookie (Dec 11, 2016)

I hope you recover healthy and back to tip top shape soon! I really miss you and all the loving content you bring all of us and just seeing you around brings a smile to my face. 
I'm praying for you.


----------



## leigti (Dec 11, 2016)

Sending happy thoughts your way


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 11, 2016)

For you friend,


Be well and heal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 12, 2016)

Best wishes for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 21, 2016)

JD you are in my prayers!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2016)

Any update?
Any changes?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Dec 22, 2016)

Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2016)

The most of an update I can give, is he's not doing good. It's going to be a long hard road for him. 
His wife got mostly bad news, with a hint of okay news on her health too. 
Guys/Gals, these two really need your help. Please keep them in your best daily well wishes, thoughts, vibes, prayers, whatever it is you do. I can't tell you how sweet, caring, and big hearted Jeff is. A great friend for life, I've never met.
When/if I can give more info I will. I'm honoring them and what they want.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks fir the update @wellington. I wish it was better news


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Thanks fir the update @wellington. I wish it was better news


Me too, it's very sad. He's young 40's and strong, that's hopeful.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 29, 2016)

wellington said:


> The most of an update I can give, is he's not doing good. It's going to be a long hard road for him.
> His wife got mostly bad news, with a hint of okay news on her health too.
> Guys/Gals, these two really need your help. Please keep them in your best daily well wishes, thoughts, vibes, prayers, whatever it is you do. I can't tell you how sweet, caring, and big hearted Jeff is. A great friend for life, I've never met.
> When/if I can give more info I will. I'm honoring them and what they want.



Thoughts and Prayers for Jeff and his wife.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 29, 2016)

Thinking of you and your family with love, Jeff. 
Sending prayers and hope for a speedy, full recovery.


----------



## Bee62 (Dec 29, 2016)

Best wishes and prayers from Germany too. 

Sabine


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Dec 29, 2016)

So sorry to hear there hasn't been much good news. Jeff and his wife are definitely in my thoughts. Really hoping for the best here.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you for the update. Will keep them in our prayer.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Keep them coming. They sure need it.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Dec 29, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 29, 2016)

JD is too young for this!!
Thoughts and prayers for him and his family!! 
I hope in the future we can help!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 31, 2016)

Continued well wishes.
Hope 2017 will bring change for the better.


----------



## Nicole M (Dec 31, 2016)

What a rough year... Wishing you well!


----------



## jojay327 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sending good thoughts your way, stay positive.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 1, 2017)

Healing vibes my friend


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 1, 2017)

My heartfelt prayers go out to you!


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2017)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/even-more-then-before-n2torts-needs-us.150547/


----------

